# Dreamweaver ou Open source ?



## zette (22 Novembre 2009)

Eh bien bonjour à la communauté des webmasters spécialistes que j'appelle à la rescousse sur une question qui devient de plus en plus récurante dans le monde de la réalisation de site web. Aujourd'hui quel est le bon logiciel à utiliser pour réaliser un site ?
Depuis 3 ans j'utilise Dreamweaver (j'ai commencé à la version studio8). J'aime bien ce logiciel que je trouve assez complet (quoique pas aussi simple qu'il en a l'air pour sa prise en main).
D'un autre côté on voit apparaître de plus en plus de logiciel open source du type Drupal, e107, etc qui offre des possibilités d'administration et gestion de site de plus en plus simplifiées. Les néophytes sont ravis et c'est bien normal. 
Dream de son côté propose Contribute (que je ne connais pas bien) pour son administration à distance et aujourd'hui je dois réaliser un site pour une entreprise qui souhaite gérer ensuite seule ses modifications de contenus.
Alors que faire ? quel logiciel choisir ? Dream est-il en train de se faire distancer par les gratuits.
Un open source comme Drupal par exemple, est-il vraiment plus intéressant ?
J'ai commencé à regarder son fonctionnement. Il travaille en php, bien sûr en liaison avec une base de données et proprose des modules d"administration déjà développés et assez bien fait au premier coup d'oeil. Mais au premier coup d'oeil aussi je ne suis pas emballée par les possibilités de mise en page. J'en ai pas vu beaucoup pour le moment
Voilà résumée ma problèmatique. Quelqu'un aurait-il un avis, ou bien quelqu'un se poserait-il la même question que moi ? 
Dream ou Open source ? 
et si open source, lequel ????


----------



## grumff (22 Novembre 2009)

On a deux approches dans la conception de sites web "faciles". Dreamweaver (ou d'autres éditeurs généralement moins bon et parfois gratuit), et les CMF. Le premier permettant de faire une mise en page façon wysiwyg, donc de faire un site qui ressemble à quelque chose sans avoir besoin de toucher au code. Les autres permettent de faire des sites dynamiques facilement, mais pour retoucher les interfaces, il faut y aller à la main.

Dans les deux cas, t'auras jamais un site professionnel. Un site professionnel ne se construit pas avec des outils pour débutant, au pire ils servent de base avant de reprendre le code. Le seul outil professionnel qui permette de faire tout ce qu'on veut sans limitations, il s'appelle éditeur de texte. Eclipse, BBEdit, Coda, ce forum regorge de noms.


----------



## zette (22 Novembre 2009)

Merci Grumff pour cet éclairage. Toutefois je dois te dire que je suis un peu dépitée. Tu dis que pour toi, Dream est un logiciel de débutant ! là tu m'étonnes. D'accord le code s'écrit tout seul (et n'est pas toujours bien propre, ok) mais quand même on peut aller loin dans sa maîtrise et en l'associant à Photoshop, Fireworks, Flash,  on obtient des mises en pages assez belles. 
Je dois te dire qu'avant de faire du développement, je fais d'abord de la mise en page graphique et il est vrai que je n'ai pas encore essayé de créer un moteur de recherche ou une interface d'administration avec Dream (c'est peut-être là que je me casserai les dents). 
J'ai un site en cours réalisé avec Dream, j'aimerai bien avoir ton avis STP :
http://www.coeurdartnco.com

Toutefois, si je dois changer mon fusil d'épaule (CAD laisser tomber Dream et les Open sources type Drupal) et aller voir du côté des CMF, lequel conseillerais-tu en priorité ?
Merci à toi.


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2009)

C'est marrant ces deux façons de voir la conception d'un site web : les designers se disent qu'il faut avant tout concevoir de beaux graphismes sans se préoccuper du moteur, et les développeurs pensent avant tout à programmer le moteur avant de s'occuper de l'habillage.

Pour ma part, je rejoins grumff : un bon éditeur de texte est le principal outil pour faire un site web, tout du moins le moteur. Le reste n'est que de l'habillage, mettre les bonnes ressources (images et feuilles css) pour donner une belle allure à ton site.


----------



## grumff (23 Novembre 2009)

zette a dit:


> Merci Grumff pour cet éclairage. Toutefois je dois te dire que je suis un peu dépitée. Tu dis que pour toi, Dream est un logiciel de débutant ! là tu m'étonnes.


Parce que tu es graphiste est non développeur, et un site web dynamique professionnel, ça peut difficilement être fait par un graphiste seul.  Et rien que pour un site statique, les éditeurs automatiques type dreamweaver (qui est de loin le meilleur, ou en tous cas le moins mauvais), ça génère du code relativement dégueulasse, et qui ne respecte pas grand chose des recommandations du w3c.

Côté CMF, d'autres te conseillerons mieux que moi, c'est pas mon domaine, mais il faudrait peut-être déplacer ce sujet dans le forum dev web...  L'idéal pour toi ce serait d'en trouver un qui utilise des templates, que tu puisses éditer directement dans dreamweaver, ça doit exister.


----------



## Rez2a (23 Novembre 2009)

CMS, pas CMF, non ? 
Je suis aussi partisan du mouvement contre Dreamweaver... perso je ne fais pas de demi-mesure, si je dois faire un site joli et vite fait pour mon travail perso, c'est sous iWeb (qui fait des sites très lourds et dégueulasses niveau code mais en même temps très jolis et simples) ; si je dois faire un site sur commande, c'est à l'éditeur de texte (TextMate plus précisément, idéal pour bosser sur plusieurs fichiers à la fois ; pas encore essayé Coda).

Sinon le site dont tu as donné le lien est joli, mais voilà, si tu veux faire un site poussé (comprendre avec du php/AJAX/en lien avec une base de données), il vaut mieux le faire à la main, ça permet de faire du code plus léger et de maîtriser exactement ce que tu fais... évidemment c'est aussi plus compliqué.


----------



## zette (23 Novembre 2009)

Bon et bien merci à vous deux. Je crois que j'ai du pain sur la planche.
Grumff, Je n'ai pas vraiment envie d'aller du côté des templates tout fait. Ça peut aider à comprendre le mécanisme de la programmation et du développement sans doute mais côté créativité ça ne m'attire pas beaucoup. Merci quand même.

Ntx, tu parles d'un bon éditeur de texte : en aurais-tu un à conseiller ?

Sinon et pour info, j'ai bien ouvert ce sujet sur un autre forum "webdeveloppement". Aucune réponse à ce jour. J'ai l'impression que le sujet ne passionne pas


----------



## ntx (23 Novembre 2009)

zette a dit:


> Ntx, tu parles d'un bon éditeur de texte : en aurais-tu un à conseiller ?


Rez2a en a déjà cité quelques uns : Coda, TextMate, mais aussi Smultron. La question a déjà été posée mille fois, fais une recherche et essaie les car chacun a ses petites manies et préférences.


----------



## zette (23 Novembre 2009)

*Rez2a,* le "compliqué" ne m'inquiète pas beaucoup s'il s'agit simplement d'apprendre.
Mon souci aujourd'hui c'est d'aller dans la bonne voie. Ne pas partir dans tous les sens et avec n'importe quel outil facile. C'est pour ça que dans cette discution j'ai aussi posé la question de la qualité des "open source" qu'on trouve aujourd'hui sur le marché (joomla, drupal, spip, e107 et j'en passe) et qui laisse croire à Mme et M. TOUTLEMONDE que le web est décidemment à la portée du premier venu. 
Mon expérience dans le monde du Web a démarré en 1999 avec CyberStudio que je trouvais magique parce-qu'il permettait effectivement de faire de la mise en page (presque comme dans Xpress) et comme je suis en effet sensible à ça j'ai tout naturellement trouvé que Dream était le bon logiciel pour moi à un moment donné. 
Ce que je comprends à travers vos avis respectifs c'est que Dream est plutôt une bête noire en la matière (code pas propre, pas génial du côté php quoique je n'ai eu aucune difficulté à créer une base de données Mysql pour un site qui utilise un login et un mot de passe - mais je suis d'accord, ça reste une toute petite expérience ; je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'attaquer à la mise en place d'un moteur de recherche par exemple).
Enfin, c'était juste pour te préciser les choses et je ne vais pas manquer d'aller voir du côté de TextMate. Merci à toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------




ntx a dit:


> Rez2a en a déjà cité quelques uns : Coda, TextMate, mais aussi Smultron. La question a déjà été posée mille fois, fais une recherche et essaie les car chacun a ses petites manies et préférences.



OK, j'y vais de ce pas et je reviens pour raconter le périple dans 1 jour, 1 semaine, 1 mois, 1 an ??
Et dire que je vous dis merci !!


----------



## grumff (23 Novembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> CMS, pas CMF, non ?


Ups.  Comme je l'ai dis, c'est pas mon domaine. 



> Grumff, Je n'ai pas vraiment envie d'aller du côté des templates tout fait. Ça peut aider à comprendre le mécanisme de la programmation et du développement sans doute mais côté créativité ça ne m'attire pas beaucoup.


Je crois qu'on s'est mal compris, quand je parle de templates, je parle de systèmes qui permettent de séparer le code dynamique (php) de la partie affichage (html), bref, des pages où les éléments qui vont être chargés dynamiquement vont être par exemple des mots clé entre accolade au milieu d'une page html tout à fait standard (le template), et donc éditable avec dreamweaver. Bref, c'est une approche qui te permettrait de cumuler les avantages des cms et de dreamweaver, tu as un site dynamique, et tu fais la mise en page avec un outil wysiwyg. En conservant les inconvénients communs aux deux évidement : code html douteux, code php moyennement souple. Mais l'approche reste à la portée d'un non développeur, avec quand même pas mal de souplesse.

Si tu veux en venir à faire du code à la main, sans avoir recours à un développeur, ça va te prendre du temps, c'est un métier qui n'a rien à voir, et qui demande quelques années d'étude pour être fait correctement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------




zette a dit:


> OK, j'y vais de ce pas et je reviens pour raconter le périple dans 1 jour, 1 semaine, 1 mois, 1 an ??


Y'a pas de réponse universelle à cette question.  Ça dépend de toi, et du niveau que tu veux atteindre. Ça peut aller de 1 semaine à 5 ans.


----------



## zette (26 Novembre 2009)

Vos réponses me rendent service et m'aident à y voir plus clair. 
Par exemple, je viens de comprendre la véritable utilité d'un éditeur de texte comme BBedit  qui, d'après ce que j'ai vu dans la démo, permet de corriger le code html défaillant de Dream. C'est déjà un premier pas . 
Au fait, aucun de vous ne me donne son avis sur les Open source. Quelqu'un connaîtrait Drupal par exemple ?


----------



## grumff (26 Novembre 2009)

BBedit est assez cher, pour la plupart des choses TextWrangler (qui est sa version gratuite) suffit. Mais même dans Dream tu as accès au code.


----------



## zette (27 Novembre 2009)

Oui, j'ai en effet accès au code dans Dream MAIS, d'après ce que l'ensemble des développeurs disent, Dream génére un mauvais code html et est encore plus mauvais en php. 
BBedit ou TextWrangler par exemple sont-ils censés nettoyer précisément les erreurs de code généré par Dream ?


----------



## grumff (28 Novembre 2009)

Nan, Dream est l'un des moins mauvais générateur de code, les autres te servent à le retoucher toi même. Aucun programme ne sera jamais capable de te "nettoyer du code". Il s'agit pas de le nettoyer, mais de l'écrire correctement, en respectant entre autre la sémantique du contenu. Et ça, tant que les ordinateurs ne seront pas intelligents, ce qui n'arrivera pas avant quelques centaines d'années, ils n'en seront pas capables seuls.


----------



## pulsaracat (28 Novembre 2009)

Pour en revenir a drupal ou autres cms, ce sont des outils très pratiques tant qu'on a pas besoin de fonctionnalités tres specialisées. 
prenons un exemple simple (c'est une situation que je connais bien...), un site pour une association :
Avec un CMS, tu vas pouvoir proposer un service de newsletter, un forum, des diaporamas, du RSS, des forums, des agendas, pas mal de choses en fait et la plupart du temps, c'est bien suffisant. Tu vas pouvoir aussi modifier la presentation, declarer des collaborateurs, ect...
Par contre, si tu as besoin, par exemple (c'est mon cas) de publier des classements avec mise a jour dynamique.... il va bien falloir programmer un peu.
Donc avant de choisir un CMS, il faut bien regarder que ce que tu dois faire "a la main" puisse s'integrer facilement (idéalement par un simple appel  ton script) et c'est pas toujours evident...
Je ne connais pas Drupal, je ne l'ai pas testé, donc je ne peux pas me prononcer.
Ce que je decris plus haut fonctionne tres bien avec Spip, qui a egalement comme avantage qu'on peut créer soi même ses squelettes qui sont de simples pages html, a l'aide de Dream par exemple (bien que je prefere Golive, chacun ses gouts....) pour avoir un site au design vraiment personnalisé (spip devient indécelable), il suffit juste d'inserer les bonnes "boucles" au bon endroit et le tour est joué.
Pour ce qui est de l'édition en mode texte, j'utilise Komodo (gratuit... et qui fait bien son boulot...) 
Ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet de ce forum, mais autre CMS que j'utilise, c'est Guppy, qui est le champion de la rapidité pour la mise en ligne quand on est pressés : pas de base de donnée, une structure facilement comprehensible qui permet toutes les personnalisations, un fichier CSS editable en ligne qui permet des changements de design en direct live, des skins gratuits et surtout une communauté assez réactive pleine de bonnes astuces....


----------



## zette (29 Novembre 2009)

Merci, ça devient de plus en plus clair pour moi.
Pulsaracat, j'ai aussi travaillé sous Golive tout au début de son existence (1999). 
Avec le temps je suis passée progressivement à Dream et je t'avoue que du point de vue de l'interface je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de différence. Très "WISIWIG" dans les deux cas, donc idéal pour les graphistes.
Par aileurs, je suis en train de potasser le dernier livre qu'Eyrolles vient de publier sur Drupal. Je comprends déjà qu'à première vue, l'installation du noyau sur serveur (le moteur drupal) reste assez simple ; juste un petit réajustement sur le php.ini (jusque là, je maîtrise). Je vais ensuite créer un site laboratoire toujours sur Drupal pour en comprendre, par la pratique toutes les fonctionnalités et ses possibilités, apparemment énormes, de gestion des droits administrateur. Je vous raconterai
Dans le même temps, j'ai un site pro à créer pour un cabinet d'archis, avec beaucoup de photos.  Il faudra, entre autre, que les photos s'agrandissent au survol de la souris sur les vignettes correspondantes. Pas de problème avec Dream qui propose des scripts Java très adaptés pour ça et gère parfaitement les Div PA (les calques).
Comme c'est un site qui fait l'objet d'une mise en page très personnalisée et que je ne connais pas assez les CMS open source pour en modifier les modèles proposés je vais encore travailler dans Dream pour cette fois. Et, comme mon client souhaite modifier lui même au fil du temps certaines informations liées à ses fiches techniques je vais lui proposer de le faire à partir de Contribute (mais là je crois que dois anticiper ça et organiser les pages et blocs de texte pour rendre la liaison Dream>Contribute parfaitement fluide). 
Voilà donc ou j'en suis et ces échanges me laissent entrevoir qu'il y a en effet des possibilités très intéressantes lorsque l'on associe un logiciel de mise en page web (Dream ou Golive) avec les possibilités déployées (php entre autre) par les CMS open source type drupal.
D'ailleurs, Pulsaracat, si j'ai bien compris tu le fais déjà avec SPIP. 
Pourrais-tu m'envoyer un lien pour que je me rende compte de l'effet final ?
Enfin, je trouve ces échanges d'expériences très riches et je me demande pourquoi je n'y ai pas fait appel plus tôt.
Merci à vous.


----------



## pulsaracat (29 Novembre 2009)

un exemple de site Spip, (il a besoin d'un lifting au niveau design...) : certaines sections (membres par exemple) sont un melange de spip et de programmation maison, le forum est un forum phpbb classique . On voit bien ici l'avantage de spip et de ses squelettes html, l'integration de tous ces modules hétéroclites se fait en douceur...
http://www.afcca.org
 un autre site trouvé au hasard en allant sur le site Spip : http://www.cfpoc.net

Ah que je le regrette parfois mon Golive3 !!! j'ai reussi à le faire tourner sur mon mac intel, en installant sheepshaver... mais c'est juste pour le fun.Et puis le code est loin de respecter les recommandations !!!  par contre niveau ergonomie, avec ses palettes qui "s'iconisaient" quand on les faisait sortir de l'ecran, c'etait vraiment top, dommage que ça ait disparu avec Adobe...


----------



## Gz' (30 Novembre 2009)

Pour en revenir aux logiciel genre Dreamweaver et le code qu'il génère c'est qu'en plus d'être dégueulasse, ça réduit ta visibilité sur les moteurs de recherche et  de plus, en regardant le site qui tu donne en exemple, ce sont uniquement des images. Visibilité quasiment nulle des moteurs de recherches et horriblement longs à charger pour les petites connexion (la mienne par exemple).

Puis tu ne peux pas faire de sites dynamiques avec Dreamweaver ou n'importe quel éditeur WYSIWYG.

Donc pour de la page perso ça va très bien, après si c'est pour passer à un site pro, c'est limite d'ailleurs c'est pas pour rien que developpeur web est un métier à part entière, il y a des normes, des techniques, des concepts à assimiler et mettre en oeuvre.

D'ailleurs il ne faut pas confondre les logiciels comme dreamweaver et les CMS comme dupral, joomlah, wordpress ... Ça n'a strictement rien à voir. Un CMS est un site pré-fait et fonctionnel qu'il faut installer sur ton hébergement puis ensuite faire les templates où en installer un.


----------



## zette (30 Novembre 2009)

Bon alors, on dit pas "dégueulasse" pour le code de dream mais on dit plutôt que c'est le moins mauvais dans sa catégorie.
En ce qui concerne la visibilité, il est vrai que ça n'est pas particulièrement rapide mais en renseignant les bonnes cases, en indiquant les bons mots clés, etc etc on arrive quand même et tout compte fait sans trop de difficulté, à figurer sur la première page de Google. 
C'est le cas du site que tu as visité.
Pour le chargement des pages, tu as raison il ne convient pas du tout aux petites connexions qui de toute façon ont du mal avec le chargement en général des animations flash, audio et vidéo. Mais ce point me tracasse et je vais probablement y rémédier en reconstruisant complètement le site. Précisément avec une approche technique différente. 
C'est bien ce que je cherche ici : quelle est la bonne méthode quand on veut à la fois faire de l'esthétique dans la mise en page et du fluide dans la navigation ?

Par ailleurs et en ce qui concerne la construction d'un site dynamique avec Dream, je ne vois pas en quoi cela est impossible puisqu'il est justement tout à fait possible d'éditer des pages PHP reliées à une base de données Mysql (authentification, mot de passe, moteur de recherche sont donc réalisables à partir de là) mais comme l'a dit Grumff préalablement ce qui pêche dans Dream c'est probablement le code php, moyennement souple. À creuser donc

Enfin, plus j'avance dans cette discussion et plus je suis convaincue que la solution est en réalité entre les deux mondes CAD celui de la graphiste comme moi qui veut créer ses propres mises en page depuis Photoshop, Illustrator, Painter, Fireworks, etc et celui du développeur qui lui veut programmer, écrire du code propre et qui va rendre tout ça fluide et léger en navigation. 
En fin de compte tout est question de collaboration. Ça ne devrait pas être aussi compliqué que ça. Un bon nombre de graphistes autour de moi ont exactement la même problématique que moi.



Gz' a dit:


> Pour en revenir aux logiciel genre Dreamweaver et le code qu'il génère c'est qu'en plus d'être dégueulasse, ça réduit ta visibilité sur les moteurs de recherche et  de plus, en regardant le site qui tu donne en exemple, ce sont uniquement des images. Visibilité quasiment nulle des moteurs de recherches et horriblement longs à charger pour les petites connexion (la mienne par exemple).
> 
> Puis tu ne peux pas faire de sites dynamiques avec Dreamweaver ou n'importe quel éditeur WYSIWYG.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gz' (1 Décembre 2009)

Ce que je voulais dire à propos des sites dynamiques avec dreamweaver et consorts c'est qu'il n'y a pas (à moins que ça ait changé) de façon de faire des pages dynamiques (php par exemple) avec l'éditeur en mode "design", il faut passer en mode "code" du logiciel pour.

Une page web c'est juste un fichier texte rien de plus donc heureusement qu'avec dreamweaver tu puisses écrire des pages dynamiques.


----------



## zette (1 Décembre 2009)

Bien sûr, si on se limite au mode "création" de Dream, le code s'écrit tout seul et apparemment très mal, puisque tous les développeurs chevronnés semblent d'accord là-dessus. 
Mais puisque l'on a précisément accès au code on doit pouvoir le nettoyer (en faisant appel à un professionnel du code -bien évidemment, car il ne s'agit pas de faire tous les métiers en même temps ; chacun sa partie !).
Et donc, puisqu'on peut corriger ce fameux code, on doit au final pouvoir aussi optimiser l'utilisation d'un logiciel comme Dream qui finalement aurait deux points forts : être un outils idéal pour le graphiste (vrai WISIWIG)  et un éditeur de code (assez puissant d'après mes lectures*) pour le développeur.
* À propos de lecture, Eyrolles éditions a publié en juin 2009 un ouvrage intitulé : "PSP/MySQL avec DreamWeaver CS4". 
Je ne sais pas si c'est à la hauteur des développeurs expérimentés mais moi j'y ai appris et compris beaucoup de choses.




Gz' a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire à propos des sites dynamiques avec dreamweaver et consorts c'est qu'il n'y a pas (à moins que ça ait changé) de façon de faire des pages dynamiques (php par exemple) avec l'éditeur en mode "design", il faut passer en mode "code" du logiciel pour.
> 
> Une page web c'est juste un fichier texte rien de plus donc heureusement qu'avec dreamweaver tu puisses écrire des pages dynamiques.


----------



## zette (3 Décembre 2009)

Amusant !
Dans mon précédent mail il y a une vilaine erreur sur le titre du livre : "PSP/MySQL avec DreamWeaver CS4". (amusant sur le "PSP") mais bien sûr le titre correct est : "PHP/MySQL avec DreamWeaver CS4". 
Les vrais pros ont corrigé d'eux même !


----------



## zette (4 Décembre 2009)

Dans mon précédent mail il y a une vilaine erreur sur le titre du livre : "PSP/MySQL avec DreamWeaver CS4". (amusant sur le "PSP") mais bien sûr le titre correct est : "PHP/MySQL avec DreamWeaver CS4". 
Les vrais pros ont corrigé d'eux mêmes !


----------



## grumff (4 Décembre 2009)

Comme effectivement on n'a pas trop l'habitude d'installer MySQL sur PSP&#8230;


----------



## zette (4 Décembre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Comme effectivement on n'a pas trop l'habitude d'installer MySQL sur PSP


C'est un autre débat, mais ne nous avançons pas trop car à partir du moment où l'on peut connecter la PSP sur internet, jouer en réseau etc rien ne dit qu'un de ces jours on ne pourra pas faire tourner une petite appli PHP sur PSP et accéder à sa base de données MySQL. 
Humm ! c'est peut-être pas pour demain et dans le fond quel en serait l'intérêt ?


----------

